
Trump quietly builds a data juggernaut - danielam
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/01/trump-builds-data-juggernaut-217391
======
bobby_9x
He's smart. Obama did it..twice.

More about it here: [http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/509026/how-
oba...](http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/509026/how-obamas-team-
used-big-data-to-rally-voters/)

